# 4 mixes -- opinions needed



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I have my whining thread, but I realized that's probably not the *best* place to get answers since, you know, it starts out by whining. :lol: So, I've been crunching some numbers and trying to find a good mix, and here are my top 4 that I've come up with. I'm including the DMB for each mix if I mix them in equal amounts. 

1) My "in-town" mix (the best that I can do in this podunk place):
Hill's Ideal Balance Small Breed dog food + Hill's Ideal Balance Mature Adult Cat food. DMB: 25.85% protein, 17.05% fat, 3.05% fiber
I feel like this one *might* be ok while she's a baby, but I'm worried that the fat might still be too high even for now. Thoughts?

2) Blue Freedom with Life Source bits grain-free weight control cat food + Simploy Nourish indoor turkey and oatmeal cat food. DMB: 33.35% protein, 10.5% fat, 7.75% fiber. 
I feel like this might be an ideal mix, but I'm worried that the fat might be too low for her now as a baby. 

3) Blue Wilderness small-breed dog + Wellness Healthy Weight adult cat. DMB: 36.85% protein, 12.85% fat, 6.1% fiber.
More middle of the road, as far as fat is concerned. 

4) Blue wilderness small-breed dog + Wellness indoor adult cat. DMB: 36.85% protein, 15.1% fat, 6.65% fiber.
Slightly higher fat, if she needs that while she's a baby, and/or if she ends up being a marathon runner. 

So. What are your thoughts? I tried to find things that would have different protein sources, a decent amount of fiber (since I don't have any access to mealworms at this point in time), and keeping the fat low. My biggest thing right now is that I keep seeing that babies *can* have more fat, but I don't know if they *should.* If she needs more fat right now, I'll give her a higher-fat mix, but if it's not essential, I'd like to stick with a mix that I can use for the long haul.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with your view - I'd personally go with 3 until you can see what kind of runner she is, etc. Although keep in mind that you may have to change anyway, if she can't handle Wellness. But that's another "wait and see" thing. And also keep in mind she might be picky and decide she doesn't like either of those and you'll have to try other foods anyway. :lol: Food's one of those things it can be hard to plan for.

Really, the only mix I wouldn't use unless it's pretty clear she's going to be a pudgier hedgie is the second one. 12-13% is fine for most hedgies and higher would be less harmful to her as a baby than lower.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I know you can't really plan for pickiness and such, but I'm just looking for a place to start.  Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Reading some more and I decided to try a three-food mixture. How do the numbers on this sound?

BLUE Wilderness small-breed dog + Hill's Ideal Balance small breed dog + Wellness Healthy Weight cat. It's essentially the #2 mix from above with the addition of the Hill's Ideal Balance. DMB works out to 31.6% protein, 13.7% fat, 5.4% fiber. 

Is that fat too high for her as a baby?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, that sounds like a good mix as well!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks so much! I'm going to order some food today so I can start introducing some new stuff slowly and see what works. I can get the Hill's in town, so perhaps I'll get that tonight and introduce it first. Then I can add in some of the other kibble when I get it.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh DUH. I just remembered it's my birthday tomorrow, so we're going to Sioux City for dinner. I can just go to Petsmart there. Doy. :lol: I'm such a flake. Why pay $9 in shipping when I'm going to be right there?!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Perfect timing!  And an early happy birthday to you!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## love2shop54321 (Jul 15, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I got all her food, plus some mealworms *gag* and I put some of the Hill's in her bowl with her regular mix. But she's out cold and didn't even stir when I put her food in, so clearly she's not ready to wake up anytime soon. :lol: I can always tell if she's really sleeping or just hiding, because if she's just hiding she has to come investigate her fresh food.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

She really likes the Hill's! She's a strange hedgehog. Strange in a good way, but still strange. She hardly ever huffs, there was no prolonged period of getting used to us, and she's clearly not a picky eater since she's eaten zucchini, carrot, and now this new food. Although it does seem that she's starting to quill, so hopefully that doesn't change her sunny disposition.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I would slow down on the treat/food introductions a little. It's usually recommended to give at least a couple days between new treats/foods, including kibble, so you can watch for an allergic reaction, and so you're not overwhelming her system with new things. That's great that she's settling in so well though!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I gave her the zucchini and carrot a couple of days ago, just a tiny sliver of each. I was giving some to the guinea pig and a little chunk broke off, so I just gave her a tiny slice. She hasn't had any since. It's just funny that so far she hasn't turned anything down.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, okay. That's a good thing, for sure! Hopefully she continues to think like that. :lol: That'll make things much easier for you!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

So just to confirm, it's normal for them to get soft stools when switching to a new food, right? She doesn't have diarrhea, it's just messier than normal.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, sounds normal. Softer or green poop are both common responses. As long as it clears up within a week, I wouldn't be too concerned!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks again for all your help! You've been awesome.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem! It's pretty overwhelming to suddenly have your first hedgehog - everything you've read disappears and you find yourself second-guessing everything. :lol: I'm still not sure how Lily & I survived 6 months together before I found the forums!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

No kidding! Plus, I have had a hedgehog before, but I did everything wrong because I followed the pet store's advice. It was before I really did much online, so I didn't even think to research. So I'm a little paranoid now that I'm going to screw up.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You're doing great so far.  No need to be paranoid! Lily was my first pet of my own and I didn't really think to research much past what my breeder's site said. While it wasn't the worst information ever, once I found the forums, I started changing a lot of things around and I think we were both much happier with it. Besides other things, she definitely taught me about researching BEFORE getting the animal! Sounds like you've learned the same thing, so sounds like a good thing.


----------

